# Goodbye my sweet Neige



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you and your wife.
Please don't beat yourself up about bringing the other pup into the house.
These dogs are such kind hearted souls that I am sure if Neige was feeling better, she would have welcomed the pup wholeheartedly.
As hard as it is to say, it was just Neige's time to go.
We'll be keeping you in our hearts and prayers at this sad time.

Play hard at the bridge sweet girl!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Run free at rainbow bridge Neige!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading your post! I'm so sorry that you lost your girl so suddenly. She knows that you loved her so dearly and did everything that you could. They are so stoic that frequently it is difficult to know how sick they are. I'm sure that it was meant to be that you took the puppy into your home. I'm sure the Neige would have been thrilled to welcome the new baby into the home. Golden's are very good with children. Neige would not want you to blame yourself. She took the love that you shared and all of the beautiful memories of your life together with her to the bridge. I hope that in time all of the love and memories that you shared will bring you comfort. RIP sweet Neige.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I wish no one ever had to post in this section!:no:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Neige; you were well loved while your footprints were visible.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.....

RIP sweet Neige.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Neige. I hope that at some point golden love will find you again. And until then, Neige will be with you, just on silent paws. Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your Neige. I 'm sure Neige did not pay much attention to the puppy because of an unseen illness. And life has a way of helping us along, bringing a new baby and puppy into your life at this difficult time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Neige. She sounds like she was such a sweet girl. I'm sure she will be fondly remembered every day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please don't "what if" yourself. Often times dogs are sick for quite a while before they actually show any symptoms, then it comes on very fast.

So sorry that you have lost Neige, and so suddenly. Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Whatever took Neige from you, I am certain that it was not any objection she had to your new pup or to the coming baby. If anything, the pup and the baby would almost certainly have excited her in days of good health, Goldens being what they are.

You hurt now, but Neige does not. I hope you can find comfort in that.

American playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote a lovely tribute to his beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. It will almost certainly bring tears to your eyes and help you see things from a dog's perspective.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

And even though my dogs stink from a long trail run, I shall hug them in Neige's honor. It is just never long enough. RIP Neige.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and I'm so sorry that you lost Neige so suddenly. Run free and play hard, sweet Neige.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Niege*

I am so very sorry about your Niege-she was a very special girl I am sure.
Sounds to me like she had cancer and I am glad you have the little Aussie now.
Please don't feel that just because you don't have a Golden you can't continue to be a part of us!!

You made the most loving decision to let Niego go to the Rainbow Bridge, where I am sure my Snobear and Smooch are playing with her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Run free sweet Neige at the Bridge and watch over your family as they welcome a new child in the coming months. 

What a blessed life she lived, happy, spoiled and valued by people who loved her each and every day. Please don't second guess bringing the new dog into your house. I'm sure it was just her time to say goodbye to this life and become a guardian angel at the Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Neige. My heart goes out to you.

I didn't come to the Rainbow Bridge section too often either, only because I knew my boy's time was coming soon. It was so very hard to read the tributes members had posted about their dogs, I was usually in tears and too upset to post my condolences.

Since my boy crossed on 2/18/2011, I have found how much it meant to have members express their feellings, I found comfort in the words. It took me several days before I was able to do a tribute to him although I knew for many weeks his time was coming. 

Try not to second guess yourself, I believe everything happens for a reason. It's the circle of life-as one ends a new one begins.

Neige will always be with you- in time you will be able to smile when you think of her and the wonderful times and memories you shared.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Neige. Good luck with your puppy and your first human child. Remember someday your child will ask you for a puppy tell him or her about Neige and I bet a Golden will be top of the list.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for her loss, please please do not think that Neige left to make room for the puppy or your child, she would not want you to feel that way. It sounds like it was just her time, and nothing you did or did not do contributed to her passing. 

Clearly Neige knew love every day of her life with you, and that is what she knew when she left - only that you loved her.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Neige. I'm sure the new puppy was not the reason. It's possible that it was something internal like cancer that made her sick. It can come on suddenly. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Neige

Rest In Peace Neige


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear about Neige passing. May she now Rest in Peace.


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

I put up a video of Neige a year ago...this was always her favorite trick (due to the amount of treats she would end up getting) Please have a look and see how beautiful she was.

Thank you for all of the words of support, it helps.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet video...and you are absolutely right when you write about her beauty, both inner and outer beauty. HUGS..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, so cute. Neige was a very beautiful golden girl, I know you will cherish this video.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Neige, please please please do not think that bringing another pup into her home would have made her give up on life - in fact probably the opposite.

I believe that when we lost Holly she had stayed with us long enough to teach Quinn some manners and that when she went to the bridge she knew that we would be ok left with him.

It hurts so much to have to let them go, even though we know that we are doing the right thing and giving them the last act of love that we can.

Run free, and sleep softly Neige


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Neige. She sounds like she was more ill than anyone knew and if she was well would have welcomed the puppy and your baby with open paws. Goldens can hide their pain so well sometimes until it is too late. She would not want you blaming yourself, as I am sure she is at the bridge telling everyone what a great family she had. But never doubt she is still with you now walking on silent paws. May all your memories and the love you shared help to comfort you in your time of sorrow.

Run Free Sweet Neige


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's very sweet with her trick. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I hope you keep in touch from time to time and let us know how your foster pup is getting on. And of course we're excited for you and your wife with the baby coming. Maybe someday you'll have another Golden, when the time is right.

Again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss she was beautiful. Remember she will be with you always in spirit.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your loss of Neige..what a beauty she was. RIP sweet girl.

I love the video...thanks for sharing it with us. How did you teach her to do that??


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been going through the events of the evening on Thursday when Neige died and I'm at the point now that I think we all get to....questioning my decision and really questioning if we gave up on Neige too soon.

I've searched the web like crazy trying to find another dog with the same symptoms as Neige to determine if this was something that she might have been able to come back from.

Basically, Neige was sick to her stomach at 7:20PM, she was sick for 5-6 times and lost control of her bowel. She was unconcious from the time I got her into the truck at 7:30 and never opener her eyes agian. She died at 11:56PM (she was unconcious for over four hours.)

During the time she was unconcious she never reacted to any stimulus. There was a short period of time at about 9PM where I was calling to her, asking if she wanted to go for a car ride, or wanted treats where her breathing did increase and she let out about 4 low growls...NOT mean or angry growls, but the kind of growl that her and I used to do to eachother when i lay on the floor and played with her. 

To look at her eyes there was nothing there, they were rolled back and her one eye brow made a constant twitching that never stopped the whole time we were with her. 

I have read about this vestibular disease and all I can do is wonder if we gave up on Neige, if she needed us to give her a chance and we never did.

After hearing about exactly what happened I hope there is someone on here that can tell me they have heard of this before and it sounds like Neige was tryig to tell us what to do, to make a choice on her behalf. 

Everything else was fine with Neige on Thursday, her bloodwork, her pressure, her xrays...why wouldn't, why couldn't she wake up?? Did we not give her long enough to wake up?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your Neige. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please, don't second guess yourself.
Grief will make you have thoughts that you shouldn't have.
You showed your love and devotion for her by being there when she needed you the most. To open the Gate to Rainbow Bridge is a solemn duty we all must make, and the heartache that comes from that shouldn't weigh on your soul.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. I do hope you return and I know she is running around and waiting for you at the bridge. She is smiling and loving her new found youth again. I will take your advice and record my babies voices.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please know that four hours of unconsciousness is not a sign of vestibular disease. Try not to second guess yourself; your decision was the right one, made with love for a beloved companion whose quality of life had departed. I am so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

Im really sorry... I know how you feel...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, do not second guess you made the right choice. There are just too many goldens this month we are saying goodbye too. its just so sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neigesdad*

Neigesdad

I think every owner that has to put their dog to sleep, goes through the second guessing-it is completely normal.

I KNOW you did the right thing-I would have done the exact same thing.
With Neige being brain dead for that long she never would have LIVED again, only existed-Neige would not have wanted that.


----------

